# Bosch & Hitachi 2 1/4 hp router kits $50 off



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

House of tools has them marked down from $349 to $299. (sorry, it's in Canada)
(I get their flyer in my E-mail)
http://www.houseoftools.com/content/houseoftoolscom/Flyers/Feb/page01.htm

Cheers!
CB


----------



## Unisaw (Sep 25, 2004)

CanuckBeaver said:


> House of tools has them marked down from $349 to $299. (sorry, it's in Canada)
> (I get their flyer in my E-mail)
> http://www.houseoftools.com/content/houseoftoolscom/Flyers/Feb/page01.htm
> 
> ...


The Hitachi M12V 3 1/2 HP machine is $159 at Amazon. That's with a palm sander and free shipping.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Unisaw, that sounds like a good deal for us. Dont forget our members are worldwide and that CB is in Canada. When you convert the Canadian dollars to US dollars and add Customs fees it works out pretty close. I know I couldnt believe my eyes when I read the Anglers post on a PC7539 costing $3000, then I noticed it was in Trinidad/Tobago. It all works out in the long run.


----------

